# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فحوصات ضرورية للرجل بعد سن الاربعين

## mohamed73

يكون الرجل معرض لحدوث مشاكل صحية كثيرة، بعد اتمامه سن الأربعين لذلك يجب عمل بعض الفحوصات، لكي يطمأن الرجل من عدم وجود أي مشاكل في صحته.و أبرز هذه الفحوصات هي فحوصات هشاشة  العظام، و فحوصات سرطان القولون و المستقيم، و فحص الكشف عن مرض السكري، و  اختبار الكوليسترول و امراض القلب، و فحص الضغط الدم المرتفع، و اختبار  سرطانات البروستات، و اختبار سرطان الرئة و فحص العين .*فحوصات ضرورية للرجل بعد سن الاربعين**1- فحص العين:* هذا الفحص  يجب أن يتم عمله من فترة لأخرى، لكل الرجال الذي تجاوز عمرهم سن الأربعين،  لكي يكشف عن وجود أي أمراض او أي خلل في الرؤية، او اذا كان الرجل معرض  لحدوث الجلوكوما عن طريق الوارثة، و ذلك لكي يتم علاج هذه المشاكل قبل تطورها .2- *اختبار سرطان الرئة:* هذا  الاختبار ينصح الأطباء بالقيام بعمله، اذا كان عمر الرجل قد تخطى الخمسة و  خمسين، و خاصةً في حالة قيام الرجل بتدخين السجائر لسنين طويلة في حياته،  لأنه يكون أكثر عرضة لحدوث مشاكل في الرئتين و حدوث خلل في عملية التنفس، و  هذا الفحص يكشف عن أي خلل موجود في الرئة، و عن اذا كانت معرضة لحدوث الأورام السرطانية فيها، وينصح الأطباء بعمله كل عام لأي رجل قد تخطى عمره الخمسة و الخمسين .3- *اختبار سرطان البروستاتا:* ينصح  الأطباء بعمل هذا الاختبار بداية من عمر الخمسين، للقيام بالكشف المبكر عن  هذا النوع من السرطان و علاجه، و ينصح الأطباء من كان عمرهم خمسة و أربعون  عام، و لديهم أقارب من الدرجة الأولى قد تعرضوا للإصابة بسرطان البروستاتا، أن يقوموا بعمل هذا الاختبار في وقت مبكر، و قبل إتمام عمر الخمسين . 4- *فحص ضغط الدم:* الرجال  الذي أصبح عمرهم أكثر من أربعون عام، يجب عليهم القيام بعمل الفحوص الخاصة  بضغط الدم، و يجب عمل هذا الفحص مرة كل عام، و في حالة أن كان الرقم  العلوي عند الفحص كان أكثر من مئة و اربعون، او الرقم السفلي أكثر من  تسعون، يجب الذهاب للطبيب في اسرع وقت ممكن، لكي يقوم بإعطاء الأدوية  المناسبة، للتخلص من ضغط الدم المرتفع و تخفيضه .5- *فحص الكوليسترول و امراض القلب:* هذا  الفحص يجب عمله بعد تخطي عمر الأربعين، و ينصح الأطباء بعمل هذا الفحص على  الأقل مرة كل خمسة أعوام، أما في حالة أن الرجل مصاب بمشاكل في الكلى أو  أمراض في منطقة القلب، او في حالة إصابته بمرض السكري، أو ارتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم، يجب عمل هذا الفحص أكثر من مرة في العام الواحد، للتأكد من عدم وجود أي خلل في الجسم . * 6-* *اختبار هشاشة العظام:* ينصح  الأطباء بعمل هذا الاختبار لكل من تجاوز عمرهم الأربعين من الرجال، و  لديهم فرصة كبيرة للإصابة بالهشاشة، او بشكل عام للرجال الذي تخطى عمرهم  الخمسين عام، و خاصةً مع وجود تاريخ عائلي مع هذا المرض .7- *اختبار سرطان القولون و المستقيم:* ينصح  الأطباء بعمل هذا الاختبار قبل إتمام الخمسين من العمر، و ذلك في حالة  وجود هذا المرض و تعرض أحد أفراد الأسرة له، و أيضاً في حالة وجود أي أعراض  في جسم الرجل، تزيد من نسبة حدوث هذا السرطان له، و من هذه الأعراض حدوث  مشاكل و امراض في الأمعاء، أو التعرض للاورام الحميدة في وقت سابق .8- *اختبارات الكشف عن مرض السكري:* يجب  الخضوع لهذا الفحص على الأقل مرة واحدة كل ثلاث سنوات، و ذلك في حالة عدم  التعرض لأي مشاكل صحية، أما في حالة حدوث زيادة كبيرة في الوزن أو التعرض  لعدد كبير من المشاكل الصحية.يجب عمل فحوصات الكشف عن مرض السكري،  قبل إتمام عمر الخمسة و اربعين، و خاصةً إذا كانت كتلة الجسم لدى الرجل  أكثر من ٢٣، و في حالة التعرض لضغط دم مرتفع، و عوامل أخرى تزيد من نسبة  حدوث مرض السكري، يجب الفحص بشكل متكرر أيضاً، و التأكد من عدم وجود أي  مشاكل في الجسد .

----------

